# 2nd. leisure battery



## boatman (Mar 11, 2007)

Has anyone out there got any tips on where to fit a second leisure battery on a B584 Hymer. Was thinking about fitting it under the passenger seat, but want tips on routing the cables.
Boatman


----------



## Nosha (Mar 12, 2007)

*2nd Battery*

On our old Autosleeper I did a similar thing, fitted under/in the driver's seat base with no problems. I presume like our Autosleeper there's not enough room to fit a larger or higher capacity battery - as I think that's a safer & better option, like you've been advised ALL sets of batteries should be of matched pairs otherwise one will rob the other of charge.


----------



## boatman (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks ***** & Nosha for your replies, but am still trying to work out where to route the cables. Surely there is someone out there with a Hymer that has taken on this task. Just one final question, what size fuse should I put in?


----------



## Nosha (Mar 13, 2007)

*Fuses*

You can either work out what the biggest draw will be, plus the biggest charging current and add a bit. I simply used a 25 amp push in type fuse as I had a lot of them, and you can make up your own inline fuse holder by simply cutting the supply cable to the battery and using a pr of 1/4inch female spade terminals. Fit this as near to the battery post as possible as everything will be protected from the fuse onwards... just in case the cable chaffs through.


----------



## boatman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Fuses*

Thanks Nosha. All noted.
Boatman


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

Little tip I use when wiring the racer... Insert all wiring inside a plastic pipe like a clear brewing tube or hose pipe that all DIY centres sell and this prevents any wire chafe!


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 14, 2007)

*wiring*

Spiral wrap,is also good for wire protection,can fit after wiring all finished never had any problems .Use it regularly.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 14, 2007)

*Wiring*

Also good if you have spur coming off,can run it on one length and put a piece on other and tape joint.


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Spiral wrap,is also good for wire protection,can fit after wiring all finished never had any problems .Use it regularly.



Spiral wrap can be a pain on medium to long lengths though can't it, It's easier to use pipe/tube split down its length with tape or bag tie to secure every 6 inches!


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 14, 2007)

*Spiral wrap*

Virgil i think it is down to what you are use to ,same old story as they say.Practice makes perfect.


----------



## boatman (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Gary & Virgil. Will pluck up the courage after we get back from a long weekend away to Porlock next week.


----------

